# ever think "why did i even buy a plow?"



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

seriously. janurary and im walking around in a t shirt quite comfortably. 

michigan...


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Not if you plowed last year.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

no, but I often think why didn't I stop after 1 plow


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Buying a blade*



Philbilly2;1432140 said:


> no, but I often think why didn't I stop after 1 plow


I would not worry too much about buying one new blade, if you don't use it this year you will next year....

I had to spend a bunch to upgrade my stuff this fall thinking we would have a normal winter

This fall I bought 2 new BOSS VXT's with wings = 17000.00
2008 GM 3/4 ton Duramax with only 4700 miles = 36000.00
New Horst 9-15 swingwing = 8000.00
2009 Case 115 maxium with FEL & 400 hours = 66000.00

Ya it sucks to have no snow


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

StratfordPusher;1432217 said:


> I would not worry too much about buying one new blade, if you don't use it this year you will next year....
> 
> I had to spend a bunch to upgrade my stuff this fall thinking we would have a normal winter
> 
> ...


thats like $5 USD right? ussmileyflag

yea, bought a new truck, new vxt this year. I am SOOOO glad I couldn't get a 20yd dumpster rental lined up for the winter, normally I store a triaxle load. this year, I've used 2 tons that I had left over from last year, and I still have one more to go before i'm out. At the rate we're going I should be fine. I would have been really screwed if I did get that load of salt.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm in the same boat... $2k for a new t-case and other driveline work on one truck, then $5k to add another (beater) truck to the fleet plus $1000 to get that plow on top of it's game... Then tires for all the trucks... But all my accounts are seasonal so the only thing that really sucks is the boredom.

As for asking myself why I ever bought a plow? Yes I have, last season after about 40 hours of plowing with only a few hours rest... And every time something breaks. 


StratfordPusher;1432217 said:


> I would not worry too much about buying one new blade, if you don't use it this year you will next year....
> 
> I had to spend a bunch to upgrade my stuff this fall thinking we would have a normal winter
> 
> ...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

SharpBlades;1432604 said:


> I'm in the same boat... $2k for a new t-case and other driveline work on one truck, then $5k to add another (beater) truck to the fleet plus $1000 to get that plow on top of it's game... Then tires for all the trucks... But all my accounts are seasonal so the only thing that really sucks is the boredom.
> 
> As for asking myself why I ever bought a plow? Yes I have, last season after about 40 hours of plowing with only a few hours rest... And every time something breaks.


i picked up a driveway today. i can plow it to keep the melted snow from freezing.


----------



## CuzMike (Jan 15, 2009)

birddseedd;1432058 said:


> seriously. janurary and im walking around in a t shirt quite comfortably.
> 
> michigan...


No doubt a tough time to own a plow ... Especially if you live in Michigan. He'll even the salt guys are struggling.:realmad:


----------



## CuzMike (Jan 15, 2009)

Should have said.. "SE Michigan"


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ya. im walking through water trying to fix my car


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Good examples why I'll pay for my plows with a bank loan.Keeps the cash flow going. Who needs snow when your seasonal anyways!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;1435817 said:


> Good examples why I'll pay for my plows with a bank loan.Keeps the cash flow going. Who needs snow when your seasonal anyways!


You must be in heaven gv


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

62* today wash n waxin 
65* tomorrow lubing and oil changes

the sh*t is gonna hit the fan in feb............:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

RepoMan1968;1435859 said:


> 62* today wash n waxin
> 65* tomorrow lubing and oil changes
> 
> the sh*t is gonna hit the fan in feb............:laughing:


Not for the next 10 days!


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Every time something breaks then when I'm up and running, I"ll think " I love this sh*t"


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Buy a salter. We had 13 salts this month. $$$


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

StratfordPusher;1432217 said:


> I would not worry too much about buying one new blade, if you don't use it this year you will next year....
> 
> I had to spend a bunch to upgrade my stuff this fall thinking we would have a normal winter
> 
> ...


You forgot the Ebling.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1435817 said:


> Good examples why I'll pay for my plows with a bank loan.Keeps the cash flow going. Who needs snow when your seasonal anyways!


keep cash flow going by spending more money


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

birddseedd;1436133 said:


> keep cash flow going by spending more money


If your referring to the bank loan the interest equals about 2 tank full of gas.Track record is just important in the back end of your business as to your plowing experience.This is why I'm not welding everything together every night. You need good equipment to keep your customers happy and your business to grow.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1436153 said:


> If your referring to the bank loan the interest equals about 2 tank full of gas.Track record is just important in the back end of your business as to your plowing experience.This is why I'm not welding everything together every night. You need good equipment to keep your customers happy and your business to grow.


you must have an awsome interest rate.

but ya. better equipment makes everythign better. ciant wait till i have the means to have perfect equipment.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

nope... I love plowing


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

any1 can get 90days same as cash


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

2COR517;1436639 said:


> I do wonder why I keep opening threads you start....


was there really need to act lke an adolesent?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That's funny. I'm subscribed, but I don't see any posts I made....

And what happened to the welder thread? I was learning all kinds of new stuff


----------

